# What cook book could you not live without?



## I Believe in Fairies (Apr 17, 2002)

So far I've only found two cook bookc mentioned - "Tassajahara cook book" and "Vegatarian Planet". Are there any others you could add?

Thanks!
Elizabeth McKeeman
Momma to Annabelle 8/2/00


----------



## gauge14iv (Mar 24, 2002)

True Thai - The Modern Art of Thai Cooking - by Victor Sodsook
has become my kitchen bible - now that I have a little more experience with thai food, I find myself referring to it for ideas rather than recipes!

I carried this book with me to the asian market the first few times I shopped there as it has a GREAT shopping section. I no longer feel lost in the asian market.

An awesome cookbook for thai cooking as well as for anyone wanting a little more asian influence.

It also has a great veg chapter and many of the recipes in the other sections can be made with veg or vegen ingredients.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Short-Cut Vegetarian by Lorna Sass and How to Cook Without a Book: Recipes and Techniques Every Cook Should Know by Heart by Pam Anderson are the two I am really love right now.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

The 5 ingredient Vegetarian Gourmet
Nicky and Davids WholeFoods Cuisine
*ALL OF THE NAKED CHEF JAMIE OLIVER BOOKS*


----------



## happyday8598 (Nov 19, 2001)

The ONLY cookbook that I ABSOLUTELY love it called "Kripalu Cooking"... It's all foods from the Kripalu Retreat in MA.

ALL the foods are FABULOUS, easy, and my kids LOVE them, too!!!

They have many vegan recipes, and ALL are at least vegetarian!

I reccomend it to EVERYONE!!!

Love,
Emily


----------



## Etoile (May 8, 2002)

Vegetarian:
The Higher Taste
The Hare Krishna book of Vegetarian Cooking
The Farm Vegetarian Cookbook
Vegetarian Epicure
Molly Katzen's books

Non-Vegetarian:
Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon
The Joy of Cooking
Classic Indian Cooking by Julie Sahni


----------



## glh (Nov 19, 2001)

I use the LLL Cookbook "Whole Foods for the Whole Family" for everyday cooking.


----------



## annekka (Nov 19, 2001)

Feeding the Whole Family by Cynthia Lair. This is SUCH a great book if you're looking for quick, easy meals that replace processed foods with whole, natural foods. With what I've learned from this book I've invented a lot of recipies on my own as well. This is the perfect gift for any new mother!

You can get it online at http://www.feedingfamily.com/
But I've never bought it for myself, only other people! There are plenty of copies at the local library so I just go check it out if I can't remember one of the recipies I like.


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quick Vegetarian Pleasures by Jeanne Lemlin


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Mine is The World Vegetarian by Maddhur Jaffrey. I love this book!!!
I also really like How It All Vegan. I refer to it a lot for vegan cooking and baking tips.


----------



## miasmami (Jan 9, 2002)

Puerto Rican Cooking In America

By: Can't remember first name but last is Ortiz

Gives great desserts and drinks RUM









Peace,
Miasmami


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

The San Francisco Chronicle Cookbook
Nourishing Traditions (OK, no I don't accept the Weston Price Fdn.'s opinions on bf'ing)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2002)

joy of cooking

not so much for the recipes per se but for the information

whats this vegetable; i'm out of sour cream now what?; whats cake flour as opposed to all purpose flour; which end of the chicken is 'up' ?? (honest to god i call my mom to ask this! why oh why oh why if youre supposed to cook it breast up why dont they label it????? if they were built like dolly parton there'd be no problem but they arent)

anyways love this book for all the basics that i dont have a clue about


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm not a fan of every Moosewood book, but Mollie Katzen's Vegetable Heaven is really cool - interesting food. The Kale crunch has become a household fave!


----------



## fiddler (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm another fan of the La Leche League produced cookbook, Whole Foods For The Whole Family . It's not just vegetarian but has many great veggie dishes.
My other favorite is Wings of Life by Julie Jordan who used to run a GREAT restaraunt in Ithaca called Cabbagetown. Mmmmm, Mmmm, how I miss that place! Unfortunately, the book has been out of print for years. Best refried bean recipe I've ever found







!
fiddler


----------



## ostara (Mar 14, 2002)

I looooove the "All Around The World Cookbook" by Sheila Lukins.
It is full of unusual and exotic recipees with easy instructions to cook them and they are delicious! Never got more praise for my cooking!







ag


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Vegetarian cooking for everyone and Low fat Moosewood.

But it is so hard to pick because I love cookbooks.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by annekka_
*Feeding the Whole Family by Cynthia Lair. This is SUCH a great book if you're looking for quick, easy meals that replace processed foods with whole, natural foods.*
I second this book. I learned a lot from it. I knew making our own baby cereal would be cheaper and better for us but I didn't have a clue until I read this book.

Great ideas here! I rely on Feeding the Whole Family for menu planning and recipes.

Other favorites include: The Best of Lord Krishna's Cuisine by Yamuna Devi

Quick & Easy Indian Cooking by Madhur Jaffrey

The New Enchanted Broccoli Forest by Mollie Katzen

and The Kitchen Survival Guide by Lora Brody

And for everything not in these, I Google. I'm also obsessed with magazine recipes and I type in recipes found on my produce like a spinach recipe tied to my organic spinach, etc.


----------



## elnachick (Nov 19, 2001)

Complete Vegetarian Cuisine by Rose Elliot. She's a Brit, so in addition to such amazing things like spinach roulade with pink peppercorns and two color chilled melon soup, you'll find steamed pudding, traditional fruit cake, etc. Tons of easy, delicious things, plus lots of very, very elegant, fancy things. And, the first half of the beautiful book is all about ingredients and cooking - two page full color spreads of nothing but legumes, citrus fruits, cheeses, it is amazing. Good things like how to bake a potato, how long to cook a soft-boiled egg, etc. Great casseroles you can make and freeze, perfect macaroni and cheese, the best peanut butter cookies, great basic pastry recipies... She also does menus that are useful - a children's tea, a mid-sumer wedding, etc. Just a great book, I love it! My partner's aunt gave it to him years ago when he first became a vegetarian, and it is one of our treasured books. I love raw tofu and organic spinach and all, but oh man, Rose's potato, cheese, and onion layer bake is my guilty pleasure!


----------



## nernie (Jul 24, 2002)

The Farm Vegetarian cookbook - I have a really great old one (before any revisions) from Goodwill and I love it - soybeans are 30 cents a pound here and if it can be made out of soybeans, it's in the Farm book. So I can give my family a lot of variety on a couple dollars' worth of Nature's Magic Bean!
(the soy-sage is FABULOUS!)


----------



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

Like LEmama said -

Quick Vegetarian Pleasures

and

Vegetarian Pleasures.

Both of my cookbooks are literally in pieces I use them so much, and every recipe I've tried is great. Most of her stuff has dairy in it, but a lot of it can be altered slightly if you're vegan.

-Kelly


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

"Miami Spice" and "California Home Cooking"--both excellent!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I have two faves

The Ayuvedic Cookbook - by Amadea MOrningstar

And the old standard - the Better Crocker cook book - which is good for basics - biscuits, brownies, pie crust and such.

And then a regional one called the COlorado Cache Cookbook - which has restaurant recipes.


----------



## ~*Cherimoya*~ (Jun 16, 2002)

Healthy Life Kitchen by Marilu Henner

McDougall's Quick & Easy Cookbook by Dr. McDougall

The New Vegan by Lorna Sass

Erin


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

The Moosewood Restaurant Cooks at Home ...
lots of quick, easy recipes that are super-tasty, have nice textures, and are good for you.
Also includes some nice "fish in a packet" recipes.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

I wanted to add: How It All Vegan by Kramer & Barnard. Fabulous book that I would recommend to anyone - vegan or not.


----------

